# flying noise :)



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

Just wondering, do your tiels sound different when they fly? I never thought anything of it before when sausage was flying about...but now weve got spud....he flys so silently!! Sausage sounds like an oaf when she flies! much noisier! Anyone know what affects this? Is is cause shes prehaps heavier or not got as streamlined wings as spud? Just curious!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky & cookie are silent when they fly, when cookie flys lucky will make a sound like er like she is worried, its the same when she hears a car alarm go off


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

i mean just the sound of their wings, not chirrups  prehaps my sausage is just a fatty then if yours are silent too


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

beckins said:


> i mean just the sound of their wings, not chirrups  prehaps my sausage is just a fatty then if yours are silent too


Oh i see cookies is silent as he flew over me and i didnt notice, i just felt the wind lol dont know about lucky but im waiting for her to fly


----------



## jenn1954 (May 6, 2010)

Yes, I have noticed when mine are out that Cricket's wings almost sound like they are whistling (kind of). Its definitely different from the others though. Chip the baby looks and sounds like a helicopter slowly taking off or landing, kind of like a whooshing sound. I don't think its anything to worry about though.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I might be able to shed a bit of light on this!
Working with the birds at the rescue and giving them flight time. 
I'll start with Rikki (Ok, she is a rosella) Even though she was an escapee, (Flew away from her home) she could not fly that well. Also when we got her she had feather damage.
She was very noisy in the air and also slow. And gets puffed quickly.
Actually Rikki has come a long way and now she flies very well and she makes a lot less noise.
It is a fact that I find most of the ex-caged birds we get in, do it had to start with. They take time to condition up, they do not have the muscle or stamina. Most are unclipped, (we do get a few clipped ones in as well) yet they still manage to fly away from somewhere!
If a bird does a bad job preening, sorry lost correct terms, fixing the flights up, they will also make alot of noise as the air is thorough the feathers.
Also feather damage, is another factor, this would mean less noise as the damaged feathers molt out.


----------

